# Wallpaper , Weltall



## ckent (25. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich arbeite noch nicht lange mit Photoshop und hätte deswegen einige frage wäre net wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

1. Weiss einer von euch wie man ein Weltall machen kann also Weltall + ein grosser Planet ?

2. Einen Metorit ? , mit schleier herum ?

danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. September 2004)

Die Klassiker unter den "Weltall-Tutorials" sind mit Sicherheit die von
Greg Martin. Ein paar Techniken gehören zwar zum fortgeschrittenem Kaliber,
aber mit ein wenig Übung kriegst du das bestimmt hin.

http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/tuts_arts/making_a_planet.html

http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/tuts_arts/making_a_star_field.html


----------



## ShadowMan (25. September 2004)

Hi du

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/html/navigation.php?action=ps_modellierung

Dort gibts eins auf Deutsch. Ist recht einfach beschrieben denk ich, wenn auch die Ergebnisse von Greg Martin besser aussehn :-/
Aber ich denke mit etwas Übung...sowas wirst du mit dem ersten Anlauf leider nicht hinbekommen schätz ich mal.

Dann mal viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ckent (26. September 2004)

yeah 
danke : )


----------



## naruto_yuma (29. September 2004)

Gibt es auch noch andere tutorials für planetn usw.


----------



## chrisbergr (29. September 2004)

http://www.idigitalemotion.com/tutorials/guest/planet/planet.html
http://www.skyetis.com/Tutorial/tut.html
http://home.hetnet.nl/~whiteeagleonline/Tutorials/eng_planeet.htm

Um mal nur 3 zu nennen die mir Google per '"Planet Tutorial" + Photoshop' angezeigt hat.


----------



## darkcold_Angel (29. September 2004)

@ShadowMan
Die Tuts sollten aber auch speicherbar und deutsch sein. Wer richtig anfängt mit Arbeiten, lässt doch net die ganze Zeit das Web an. Und Newbies können mit englischen Tuts bestimmt weniger anfangen als mit deutschen. Soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, nur ein Tip.


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. September 2004)

Den Internet Explorer kann man doch auf Offlinebetrieb stellen  

Aber mal ehrlich, das "Web anzulassen" ist doch nicht wirklich eine Hürde, oder?
Und aufgrund diverser Filter- und Werkzeugübersetzungen (z.B. auf tutorials.de)
bzw. der guten Illustration vieler Tutorials dürften nur kleinere Probleme auftreten.
Und dafür ist dann ja die Community gut.


----------



## Hosenwäscher (29. September 2004)

DU kannst die Seite ja auch Speichern. Aber dass man Planeten mit PS so hinbekommt, dass es wie 3d aussieht, ist schon ein bisschen taff.


----------



## ShadowMan (29. September 2004)

Hi darkcold_Angel,

danke für den Tipp. Aber was meinst du mit  "und deutsch"? Meine Tutorials sind alle deutsch 
Und speicherbare Tutorials sind immer so eine Sache...es gibt einfach zu viele, die diese dann missbrauchen und einfach auf ihre Seite stellen und um es ihnen nicht ganz so einfach zu machen...

Aber wie schon erwähnt, die Seite wird immernoch angezeigt wenn du wieder offline gehst. Daher dürfte das doch eigentlich kein Problem sein oder?!

@Hosenwäscher: Üben, üben, üben...  Oder du investierst in ein gutes 3d-Programm wie Cinema4d oder 3dsMax.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel


----------



## Hosenwäscher (29. September 2004)

Naja ich hab 3dsMax   und PS nehm ich nur zum Herstellen von Texturen her.


----------



## darkcold_Angel (6. Oktober 2004)

Ne, ne Leute bitte net falsch verstehen. Z.B.
Meine Wenigkeit (*die egoistische S*u) kann nur bei seinem Vater ins Web gehen. Ich selbst kann mir keinen Webanschluss leisten. Die Proggies sind alle auf meinem PC. Deshalb bringt es mir wenig wenn die Tuts nicht speicherbar sind.

@ShadowMan
Diebe sind unschön, aber es lässt sich leider net vermeiden.
Das "deutsche Tuts" galt nicht dir. Es ist halt net toll, wenn man die deutsche Version eines Programms hat und im Web nur englische Tuts findet.


----------



## McAce (6. Oktober 2004)

Jedes Tut ist speicherbar.
Schon mal mit speichern oder bei den Favoriten gibt´s eine Möglichkeit
die Websites auch Offline verfügbar zu machen.
Wennn nicht gibt es so tools wie webdown die die Website
auch auf dem Rechner speichern können.


----------

